# Dying Interior******



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

What do you use?

Ok my interior is a nasty burgandy. all I want to do is dye the dash and all the plastic panels. I got new seats and carpet and can redo headliner,back deck, and door panels in vinyl. I just want to know what to use and do you first bleach the panels white and then use a dye to change the color?


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Directly dying works well, The Dye is basically what most people would consider to be a paint, and will cover over a darker color, Although I believe there are also primers avaliable.

if you talking about doing something thats mainting a stock look and just changing the color, then SEM is the product your looking for, its avaliable in quarts or in aresol cans. I would personally suggest using a small touch up gun and sparying them right. But, with correct prep and careful application even the spray bombs will turn out perfect results.


Prep is key, remeber that.


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

THAT GOES 4 TOPS ALSO?


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Yeah, tops can be died as well., depending on the material. Vynal tops for sure.


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

IF THIS IS UR 1ST JOB LIKE (BAGGED CONTI) IT'S ALL IN THA PREP WORK. CHECK OUT JC WHITNEY WEBSITE THEY GOT ALL TYPES OF KITS F/WHAT U WANT.


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

THOSE CAMBIS COME N ANY COLOR?


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

will it fade back to the original color?


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

or peel off or anything???


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Feb 21 2005, 03:02 PM
> *THOSE CAMBIS COME N ANY COLOR?
> [snapback]2757291[/snapback]​*


I HAD A JC WHITNEY CAT. LAYIN ARND IN DA HOUSE & I SEEN THA PRODS ADVERT.


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

OK I FOUND THA CATALOG: WWW.JCW.COM -1800-529-4486 INT. SPY PNT. THIS IS A QUOTE FRM THA AD: SPRAYS ON EASILY, DRIES QUICKLY. COLORS 
WHITE
MATTE BLK 
GLS BLK
RED
GRAY
SPEEDYYELLOW
RACIGBLUE
STRATOSILVER
EACH 16oz CAN-17.99
FOAM CLNR. 13.6 OZ CAN 10.99
PLASTI BONDING PRMR 13.6 OZ 14.99
CLR SEALER SPRAY 16.1 OZ 15.99
PAINT RMVR 4.25 OZ 10.99 (IN CASE OF MISTAKES)

HOPE THIS WAS HELPFUL-GOODLUCK


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

No sense in ordering from JC. If you want to do it cheap and I mean cheap Wally World, Pep Boys, any major auto parts stores, sell interior paint for plastic and dash in many colors. In order to achieve the best look and do it yourself is to clean all the plastics and dash fix any cracks bondo the pieces (gives it the smooth look), primer it, paint it the color you want and then use a a clear coat on top to ensure a seal. All the stuff you need is available at most of the paint warehouses in your area. Or you can just take the parts to any local interior shop and they can do all of the hassel for you.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

some shops have the dye machines...pick the color you want on the computer and it will mix and lay that color down...baddass setups...i wish i had one


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Feb 22 2005, 07:56 AM
> *No sense in ordering from JC.  If you want to do it cheap and I mean cheap Wally World, Pep Boys, any major auto parts stores, sell interior paint for plastic and dash in many colors.  In order to achieve the best look and do it yourself is to clean all the plastics and dash fix any cracks  bondo the pieces (gives it the smooth look), primer it, paint it the color you want and then use a a clear coat on top to ensure a seal.  All the stuff you need is available at most of the paint warehouses in your area.  Or you can just take the parts to any local interior shop and they can do all of the hassel for you.
> [snapback]2760383[/snapback]​*



Bondo is *not* ther way to smooth out textured panels..


High build primer is, much eassier to work with.


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Feb 22 2005, 11:08 PM
> *Bondo is not ther way to smooth out textured panels..
> High build primer is, much eassier to work with.
> [snapback]2764157[/snapback]​*



Yaaaaa lets put ungodly amounts of paint on trim to make it smooth????

Sorry guy but yes bondo is the way to smooth out panels and fix cracks and fix imperfections and well you should get the point now. Hell its even on every damn car tv show thats out now.

Bondo is easy to sand down and smooth hence what is used to make custom speaker boxes.......... bondo and fiberglass................but dont take my word for it!


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

i did a tacoma with the SEM spray can dyes, using all their recomended prep and primers, and after about a year of daily driving there were numerous chips in the dye that showed the factory color....


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Feb 23 2005, 09:29 AM
> *i did a tacoma with the SEM spray can dyes, using all their recomended prep and primers, and after about a year of daily driving there were numerous chips in the dye that showed the factory color....
> [snapback]2765044[/snapback]​*



ty..this answers my ignored question


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

well all I can say is the way I have done all of my cars. I havent had a one chip fade or flake. then again I dont abuse it by....throwing sunfglasses, keys on the dash or setting things on it like pop cans etc etc. as I have seen done by so many. Then again anything you paint rather it metal or plastic can eventually fade or chip depends on how well you take care of your stuff and how well it was prepped and painted. ie early 90's Neons, purple ones especially, flaked off big chunks of paint.

I dont think that if painting dashes and trim pieces was so bad Boyd Coddington Chip Foose Jesse James and not to mention several other famouse car builders would be doing it!

Motto: Do it right the first time! ...... and ....... Cheaper isnt always better


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Feb 23 2005, 07:18 AM
> *Yaaaaa lets put ungodly amounts of paint on trim to make it smooth????
> 
> Sorry guy but yes bondo is the way to smooth out panels and fix cracks and fix imperfections and well you should get the point now.  Hell its even on every damn car tv show thats out now.
> ...




We are talking about textured panels that have texturizing sticking out *maybe* a 1/16th of an inch..


I guess youve never used high build primer before... :uh: 


keep on keepin on with your bondo queen interiors.


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Feb 24 2005, 02:33 AM
> *keep on keepin on with your bondo queen interiors.
> [snapback]2769510[/snapback]​*


Some people are just clueless!

I guess the famous guys like Coddington, James, Foose, WCC, UA and such are all "Bondo Queens"


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Feb 24 2005, 10:00 AM
> *Some people are just clueless!
> 
> I guess the famous guys like Coddington, James, Foose, WCC, UA and such are all "Bondo Queens"
> [snapback]2770513[/snapback]​*


i thnk your mixed up,high build primer is good for lightly textured panels,If its a speakers box or really highly textured panel i would lay some resin on it smooth it out then lay light coat of bodyfiller for minor imerfections,And for paded dashes you rip out the padding and work from a solid piece,Ive seen the honda people laying bondo over a paded dash :thumbsdown:


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

eh this subjects beat to death do what ya want do what works for you!


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Feb 24 2005, 12:57 PM
> *eh this subjects beat to death do what ya want do what works for you!
> [snapback]2771289[/snapback]​*



Thats right pendejo you got ran the fuck out. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Feb 24 2005, 09:49 PM
> *Thats right pendejo you got ran the fuck out.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2773551[/snapback]​*


No I just dont make myself look ignorant arguing over stupid shit!

Do your shit your way I'll do it mine!

Oh and the name calling.............makes you look big and bad online................keep it up I-Thug! :nono: :thumbsdown: 

I love a good laugh


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Whatever you need to say to yourself man, 


just keep your head down and that tail between your legs, and youll be alright.



I-thug :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jbeyer2 (Jan 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=117440]For painting interior trim, Dupont makes a paint. Go to an auto paint store they will have color for your car. I did my Caprice and I am pleased with the results. It was $50.00/quart


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbeyer2_@Mar 1 2005, 01:32 PM
> *For painting interior trim, Dupont makes a paint. Go to an auto paint store they will have color for your car. I did my Caprice and I am pleased with the results. It was $50.00/quart
> [snapback]2793201[/snapback]​*


i just bought a quart of duponts stuff too.. but the place i got it never told me if i need to mix or reduce it with anything... how did you spray it??


----------



## jbeyer2 (Jan 18, 2004)

I sprayed mine with a hvlp gun. Straight from the can (very thin to begin with). sprayed one coat on and let it flash (dry) for 5 minutes, and then gave it a second coat. Cleaned gun with reducer #54 from Sherwin Williams. Lower part of dash was painted in pic.[attachmentid=117451]


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

bondo on plastic? ive heard it all now.....bondo is for body work...


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

Well....Instead of dying my interior I found a complete tan interior that needed some cleaning and am going to use that. All I have to do now is buy a new carpet, that's going to take a while.


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

bondo does work ill have pics of my repaired door panels when cam ios fixed uffin:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Mar 9 2005, 11:47 PM
> *bondo does work ill have pics of my repaired door panels when cam ios fixed uffin:
> [snapback]2831292[/snapback]​*


This idiot isnt talking about repairing panels hes talking about smoothing out a textured panel,

which is completly retarded. :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

sem product out of a can and yes prep is very important


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Mar 10 2005, 01:22 AM
> *This idiot isnt talking about repairing panels hes talking about smoothing out a textured panel,
> 
> which is completly retarded.  :uh:
> [snapback]2831447[/snapback]​*



No dumb fuck I was talking about repairing and smoothing panels. But I forgot your ***** ass thinks you know it all!

Quit taklking out your ass unless you know the whole scenerio!!!!!


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Feb 23 2005, 07:18 AM
> *Yaaaaa lets put ungodly amounts of paint on trim to make it smooth????
> 
> Sorry guy but yes bondo is the way to smooth out panels and fix cracks and fix imperfections and well you should get the point now.  Hell its even on every damn car tv show thats out now.
> ...





Im sorry, you were saying....? :uh:


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Mar 11 2005, 03:39 AM
> *Im sorry, you were saying....?  :uh:
> [snapback]2837305[/snapback]​*


Ya keep ready dumbfuck ......or do you need hooked on mutha fuckin phonics???!!!!

Here let me make it easy for your stupid ass
"Sorry guy but yes bondo is the way to smooth out panels -----and fix cracks and fix imperfections and well you should get the point now------"
NOW CAN YOU SEE!!!!

Look dumbass quit making yourself look even dumber online just leave this post alone!!!!!
:twak: :burn:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

I wasnt debating the part where you said they could be repaired wit bondo.

I was arguing with the fact that you seem to think the way to get rid of texture is to use bondo.

I can just see you in front of a one piece dash completly slabbed with bondo holding some dead ass sandpaper..



you must really love sanding :uh:


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

did u kno u can get textured paint. so u can smooth out ur dash wit bondo or wutever u want then spray it wit tha texture stuff then paint over that. :thumbsup:


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

wouldn't that defeat the purpose of smoothing the panel


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Mar 14 2005, 05:07 PM
> *wouldn't that defeat the purpose of smoothing the panel
> [snapback]2850216[/snapback]​*



I was thinking the same thing Im just staying out of this now.. :uh:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

don't dye your interior get it redone...that's how you do it right...do not use bondo it's too "heavy"...high build primer works great just spray it down, sand it smooth and paint to match.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Mar 15 2005, 09:00 AM
> *don't dye your interior get it redone...that's how you do it right...do not use bondo it's too "heavy"...high build primer works great just spray it down, sand it smooth and paint to match.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2853207[/snapback]​*




Ok, not quite out of it


You got it ese :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Feb 23 2005, 07:18 AM
> *Yaaaaa lets put ungodly amounts of paint on trim to make it smooth????
> 
> Sorry guy but yes bondo is the way to smooth out panels and fix cracks and fix imperfections and well you should get the point now.  Hell its even on every damn car tv show thats out now.
> ...




Your both wrong ............

How about you guys just meet in the middle & use a Glazing putty ????? Easier to sand & flows nicer than any bondo ......... or else you can just use a Poly Primer like Slick sand & spread it with a bondo spreader if you wanted ti to be thick as hell ............................

In the end of your bondo spree -- your still gonna need some hogh build primer to cover sand scratches & swelling......... Bondo is just used to fill shit in , & you must used other shit to make it really smooth .................


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I dont know if this is the right pic but, these productsoffered by SEM are some of the best shit you can use .......... I have used thes alot wih great results...


You will need to pre clean the shit out of your dash with wax & grease remover & warm water & dish soap............ clean it as good as you can otherwise you might leave behind residues that will cause paint to peel................ 

Good luck homie...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

wrong pic but you get the idea -- SEM products...


----------

